# Death of Canadian Guitarist Aaron Brock



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

I am sorry to announce that the excellent young Canadian guitarist, Aaron Brock, recently died unexpectedly of heart failure at the age of 31. He died in August but I have only just found out about this. I had not seen him in several years but remember good times spent with him at the Domaine Forget summer music school in Quebec that we both attended. He was a great guy and a very talented guitarist. His death is all the more tragic in that his career was just starting to take off and he recently released a CD on the Analekta label. He is best remembered by his music and there is an mp3 from his CD and a number of excellent videos of him playing on his website: http://www.aaronbrock.com


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

What a shame. RIP.


----------

